# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] FoErmer, a Forge of Empires farmer bot

## Pimpace

Hello!

I wrote a bot named: FoErmer for Forge of Empires

FoErmer bot link

You can check the site to try/purchase the bot. (you can download a trial version) Also can use the forum to get any help, or tell me your opinion.
Have a nice botting!

Pex

----------


## Pimpace

Yo!

The *first 10 user who* comes to test my bot will get a *plus month free access* to bot. Also who spreads the word and present my bot to any social media will also get more *free months*!

*EDIT*
It's over.

----------


## colincancer

No VirusTotal link eh? 

Antivirus scan for a69d401c587876dcf1fc6222cbfc9c8f1ce535a188b5aab752d13e6a70e05654 at
2016-09-08 21:40:29 UTC - VirusTotal

Looks a little fishy to me...?

IDK it'd be nice to have a working bot for this, but I'm always leery of downloading things in sections like this lol

----------


## Pimpace

> No VirusTotal link eh? 
> 
> Antivirus scan for a69d401c587876dcf1fc6222cbfc9c8f1ce535a188b5aab752d13e6a70e05654 at
> 2016-09-08 21:40:29 UTC - VirusTotal
> 
> Looks a little fishy to me...?
> 
> IDK it'd be nice to have a working bot for this, but I'm always leery of downloading things in sections like this lol


Thanks for the scan, however, I'm assure you, it's not a virus. As you see, I'm not hiding, gave a website for bot as like a forum too. It's not scam also. I'm not stealing any credentials, even the log, person's game password is masked out. I'm not asking game passwords, even not saving them on bot's the database.

----------


## Pimpace

Check my site, (link is in OP) new version is out! >> 1.0.45

----------


## Pimpace

New version. Please check it in my forum. FoErmer forum, new version.

----------


## Pimpace

Hello fellow botters!

Here's the new version:
1.0.51

Version 1.0.40: initial release versionVersion 1.0.41: fixed military unit slot unlocking issueVersion 1.0.42: fixed in-game settings check which could crash bot in some circumstances
added Clan Power Production type buildingVersion 1.0.43: fixed premium num check in city resourcesVersion 1.0.44: fixed Random factor logic bug (thanks to g_d_dragon)
added working Keep forge points logic (GUI works also)
added Unlock unit slot in military building option
added About tab pageVersion 1.0.45: security updateVersion 1.0.46: rewrite exception handling
fixed Unlock unit slot related bug
fixed datastruct related crashes (for new FoE client update), but it maybe more
added a new random logic when bot gathering resources and set productions
added a code to forced the bot to log .NET messages in en-US language in log file (need international tests)Version 1.0.47: added more "realistic" gathering method to prevent bans
fixed Unit building logic in military buildings when bot checks it's enough resources to build the Unit (thanks to drodoz)Version 1.0.48: fixed resolving webapp version numberVersion 1.0.49: fixed region-code list (thanks to Marcin)Version 1.0.50: completely re-wrote login system of bot, cid missing error is probably gone, however, login may slow a little bit, but more secureVersion 1.0.51: quick fixed the slow login time

----------


## Pimpace

New version, check in my forum.

1.0.52

Version 1.0.52:
even better data request optimalizationfurther omptimalization on login systembug fixing and optimalize error handlingchanges on GUI preferences tab (due to future options adding)added window minimalize buttonadded support neighbours optionadded session error handling so bot will relog after 10 minutes
if session expired, (no option for change this yet)
in this case you can check your game from phone or from other computerbot will gather special multi production buildings resourceadded independence special multi production buildings production-time optionbot will gather random production buildings's resource but will skip those which has forge
point produced and FP stack exceed 20 (probably will gather in next login)bot will gather great buildings resourcethese last 4 features WILL NOT built in partial featured version (only trial and full has)overall optimalization

----------


## Pimpace

Hello fellow botters!

New version.

1.0.55

Version 1.0.55:
fixed multi-product building bugGUI update, new tab: Settings
new options:minimize at launchautostart botlaunch at Windows startrandom factor percentage (set)retryretry intervalsession kickout intervalnew main logic retry function (bot will try 5 times per session if fail)better database handlingupgrade for logging system, logs created in "~\logs" folder, no more huge log files using rolling over technique
each log file will be max 50M. Actual logs will be write out in "current.log" filesave window locationoptimalizations, code refactoring

----------


## Pimpace

*Unbelievable Xmass Offer*
____________________________________________________________
*Two months instead of 1!*

From now on, until* 2017 jan. 11*, all who buys FoErmer *full* featured bot license will get *two* months period instead of one!

----------


## thesnowsnake

Good deal for rich folks

----------


## Pimpace

New version with tavern related features!

FoErmer 1.1.1

----------


## Pimpace

Hey!

Check new *experimental* version!

----------


## Pimpace

New live 1.1.3 version with autoupdate feature!!!

----------


## Nikos Kritsas

is there anyway so this can work with fb foe account?

----------


## Pimpace

New version! (1.1.6)
CHECK forum!

----------


## Pimpace

New version! 1.1.8 At last, with Great Building Operations!!!

1.1.8

Version 1.1.8:
added great building operations (GBO)improved forge points spend for researchchanged "Keep Forge Point(s)" option to "Research Forge Point(s)", you can set how many FPs you wanna spend for research, if set to 0, bot will spend all FPs it can (even if GB list not empty)tweaked web request operation write/read timer to prevent "operation timeout" errortry to prevent SSL/TLS web request errorfixed DPI-awareness, bot is now non-DPI-aware GUI scaling modeupdate for FoE game version 1.103upgrade GBOfixed GB and player names swapped in other player GBs listadded "Prefer Research over GBO" optionadded "Prefer Other players GBs over Own GBs" optionchanged/upgraded license functionschanged GUI slightlyseveral optimization

WARNING! It's HIGHLY recommended to delete 'bot.config' file and reconfigure all settings!

----------


## Pimpace

1.1.16

Version 1.1.16:
fixed GBO bugs (still is in development - yet has missing options for fully proper function)fixed GBO setting saveupgraded license systemadded more action to error handling (instead of bot stops with exception)added more debug info while setting productionsfixed bot no stopping if getting game server error during production setfixed GBO's GUI data displayfixed bot no stopping if getting game server error during tavern operationsupdated for FoE game version 1.105fixed requirements bug for goods buildingfixed "quick-retry" function (this is when an action not succeed, quickly retries 5 times with 5 sec interval)added changelog view at launch (only if not turned on "minimize at launch" option)fixed app window not normalized when new update found and "minimize at launch" option turned on
WARNING! It's HIGHLY recommended to delete 'bot.config' file and reconfigure all settings!
(also highly recommended to overwrite all file from downloaded zip)

----------


## Pimpace

New version! 1.1.19

No more false positive AV/Malware detection problem.

----------


## Pimpace

A farmer bot for Forge of Empires online game. Now, with auto hidden reward collection feature!

*Site.*

----------


## JamilRivera

why is it disabled

----------

